# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver step 3 pha

## thewind258

Chào các bác.
Em có mấy con step loại này muốn chế máy mà k biết xài driver nào. Mong các bác chỉ giúp. Trên hình nó ghi là 2 phase nhưng thực tế lại là 3 phase

----------


## vanlam1102

bác chụp cái hình đầu dây xem.

----------


## thewind258

Có 3 dây red, blue, yellow bác à.

----------


## vusvus

step 3 pha mình cũng bị 1 em ngoài bãi máy photo do lúc mua ko để ý, giờ muốn chạy thì tìm driver 3 pha thôi

----------


## thewind258

Thanks bác. Ôi thế là mất tiền rùi. Lúc mua em thấy trong đó 4 chân tưởng thiếu 1 dây. Ai ngờ nó chỉ xài 3 dây. Driver step 3 pha này giá bao nhiêu đó bác

----------


## saudau

Bác bỏ cái motor đó sang một bên rồi mua một bộ 2 phase để dùng còn rẽ và dễ kiếm hơn nhiều.

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn cũng giống 2 phase thật , chã nhe tay bán hàng bóc tem dán sang  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em cũng có 1 bộ 3 phase nhỏ để nghich ,

----------


## Hồ Sỹ Linh

Em chưa đăng bải được nên xin vào đây hỏi vậy. Cho em hỏi ở đây có bác nào bán Diver Step Motor của Vexta 2 Model này không ạ: CRD507-KP và DFC5107T
Em cần mua mỗi thứ một cái. Mua new nha. Có gì liên hệ qua mail: hungvuong18032015@ gmail.com cho e với nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhìn cũng giống 2 phase thật , chã nhe tay bán hàng bóc tem dán sang 
> em cũng có 1 bộ 3 phase nhỏ để nghich ,


Không phải dán lại tem đâu, tem của nó đúng như vậy.
CÒn chữ 2 pha có nghĩa là đo trên 2 pha, do nó đấu Y đấy
Loại động cơ này đúng là 3 pha.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Dainamcnc

> Không phải dán lại tem đâu, tem của nó đúng như vậy.
> CÒn chữ 2 pha có nghĩa là đo trên 2 pha, do nó đấu Y đấy
> Loại động cơ này đúng là 3 pha.


Nhà em cũng có 3 con như thế này nhưng nó là loại 6 dây

----------


## thewind258

Các bác cho hỏi mô men xoắn con này lớn k ạ. Em thấy driver con này đắt hơn các loại khác nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Các bác cho hỏi mô men xoắn con này lớn k ạ. Em thấy driver con này đắt hơn các loại khác nhiều.


Đắt là do số lượng sản xuất ít, người dùng it, chi phí sản xuất ... cao chứ nó cũng chẳng hơn gì đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Đắt là do số lượng sản xuất ít, người dùng it, chi phí sản xuất ... cao chứ nó cũng chẳng hơn gì đâu


gì chứ em thấy con 3 phase chạy êm ái hơn con step thường bác nói chẳng hơn gì em không đồng ý

----------


## Gamo

Chứng minh liền đi 2 cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thewind258

Em thấy dòng này ghi hybrid, dòng lai giữa servo và step. Chắc sẽ có ưu điểm hơn step thường

----------


## solero

> Em thấy dòng này ghi hybrid, dòng lai giữa servo và step. Chắc sẽ có ưu điểm hơn step thường


Theo em, thuật ngữ Hybrid stepper motor trong datasheet nói về rotor lai giữa nam châm và lõi sắt từ tạo thành cực bắc - nam xen kẽ chứ không phải lai giữa step motor với servo motor như các bác đang gọi hiện nay.

Ngày nay gần như 100% step motor là dạng Hybrid

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> gì chứ em thấy con 3 phase chạy êm ái hơn con step thường bác nói chẳng hơn gì em không đồng ý


hi, đúng vậy, nếu để fullstep. Nhưng bây giờ microstep lên đến hàng ngàn - đến chục ngàn thì điều đó không còn ý nghĩa lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> hi, đúng vậy, nếu để fullstep. Nhưng bây giờ microstep lên đến hàng ngàn - đến chục ngàn thì điều đó không còn ý nghĩa lắm


microstep nó chỉ có tác dụng khi chạy chậm 1 2RPM thôi, nhanh hơn lại là chuyện khác


http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...s.html#content




2 phase về độ êm giời có thề đấu với 3 phase, nhưng 2 vấn đề sau chưa đấu được, 
2 phase bị cộng hưởng tốc độ trung bình 500rpm <> 900rpm, 3 phase ko bị
2 phase ko có torque speed đẹp như 3 phase

----------

chetaocnc, thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

> microstep nó chỉ có tác dụng khi chạy chậm 1 2RPM thôi, nhanh hơn lại là chuyện khác
> 
> 
> http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...s.html#content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 phase về độ êm giời có thề đấu với 3 phase, nhưng 2 vấn đề sau chưa đấu được, 
> ...


thanks bác vì đã cho em mở mang thêm kiến thức

----------


## thuhanoi

Quay về đầu chủ đề, đứng trên phương diện người dùng tập tò và bình dân như mình thì vứt béng cái động cơ nho nhỏ ấy đi chứ hiệu quả nó đem lại khi truy lùng driver 3 pha với giá cao chẳng có bỏ bèn gì  :Big Grin: 
Còn người dùng cao cấp mà không có kế hoạch sản xuất hàng loạt với số lượng lớn thiết bị có sử dụng động cơ tương tự, thì động cơ loại này cũng không là lựa chọn
Mà bác nhatson đem con CVK246 ra so sánh - hình như là nó cũng là loại động cơ 2 pha ấy

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

với em thì cho nó đi ve chai luôn , vì vào thực tế nó không ưu điểm vượt trội với 2 pha , và nếu so pha thì nó vẫn còn thua 5 pha đó là lí dó nó càng ngày càng ít , còn bây giờ microsteps đời mới thì .... yếu điểm gì anh em cũng có thể khống chế được hết rồi. 


thôi đi theo xu thế 2pha đi cho nó lành nếu muốn bảo trì thay thế về sau.

----------


## thewind258

Cảm ơn  các bác có những ý kiến hữu ích. Có lẽ em nên cho nó vào bộ sưu tập hàng hiếm( mà không quý).

----------

